

Popular New Drinking Game Raises Question, Who’s ‘Icing’ Whom? - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/09/business/media/09adco.html

======
jolie
This is the stupidest bit of "hurr it's viral no really" advertising I've seen
in a long time, and I get pitched a LOT of stupid "viral"
advertising/marketing campaigns.

------
trafficlight
Did The Onion buy a new domain name?

------
frossie
"Guys who would never buy Smirnoff before are even buying it now to shield
against attacks"

What, "I'm not playing your dumb game, dude" not an option?

